# Intel core 2 duo e6850 3ghz



## eaglefalk (Apr 7, 2008)

how much can i overclock my Intel core 2 duo e6850 3ghz with an msi p35 neo-f ATX:4-dontkno


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

you should be able to hit 3.6ghz 


it really depends on having a good heatsink cooller liek the zalman 9700 or better yet / thermalright 120 ultra extreme

high performance ram with timings of 4-4-4-12 and 2.1volts such as DDR2-800 (PC2-6400)

or DDR2-8500 with timings of 5-5-5-15 at 2.1 volts 

good airt flow within your case is a must >>>> I suggest at least 200mm's worth of incoming fresh air and at least the same in exaust air ?

you also need a high quality power supply ????? what is the make and model of your PSU ????


----------



## eaglefalk (Apr 7, 2008)

should i use on of these. Crucial DDR2 BallistiX PC6400 2048MB CL4 ,Kit w/two BallistiX 1024MB's, E.P.P 2.2V or Corsair TWIN2X 6400 DDR2, 2048MB CL5 Kit w/two matched CM2X1024A-6400 Dimm's 1.9V. how much memory can i use with xp sp2


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

The CL-4 memory @ 2.1 volts sticks will give you the best performance

win xp can handle 4 gigs of memory on most boards however 3.5 gigs will be what actually shows as usable due to the limits of a 32bit operating system


many gamers I know have found running 2 x one gig matched pair sticks with 2 x 512 mb patched pair often times will run faster than 4 x one gig sticks

it really depends on how willing your motherboard is to play nice with four sticks of memory >>>>> as long as you have the options in the bios to tweak the vdimm voltage (memory voltage) as well as the northbridge voltage you should have no trouble getting four sticks of one gig to purr in win xp 32-bit >>>>>> its the motherboards that dont have full overclocking features that struggle to run four sticks of memory in an efficient manner


----------



## eaglefalk (Apr 7, 2008)

ok but i think i change the board to another msi. post back when i have chosen


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

once you have an interest in some model numbers of motherboards / I suggest you research some motherboard reviews on the models you are interested in to be sure they have a full featured set of overclocking options then you will be assured the best chance for maximum performance

most all DDR2 boards need the Vdimm to be increased to around 2.1 volts (if the memory you have allows it ????) and often times you will need to raise the northbridge voltage a tweak


----------



## eaglefalk (Apr 7, 2008)

I found this bord MSI P35 Platinum an does it support PCI-E 16x 2.0. Which memory can i use so i can overclock Intel core 2 duo e6850 3ghz


----------



## eaglefalk (Apr 7, 2008)

can i overclock the core 2 duo E8400 3ghz with the ga-p35-dq6 and how much can a come up to and how many volts should i put it on


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

The E8400 will overclock to 3.6ghz with no effort whatsoever!! just raise the FSB number too 400mhz and all other settings at stock and you will ahcieve a painless 600 mhz

the E8400 will go to 4.0ghz and maybe above with some serious tweaking

3.8 ghz can be had on a 24/7 basis (i do) without too much hassle


anything above 3.6ghz and you will need an aftermarket cpu cooler



my cooler preference is the thermalright ultra 120


----------



## eaglefalk (Apr 7, 2008)

okey but what can overclock it to


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

the E8400 can overclock to *3.8 ghz* to 4.0ghz anything above that is headed for trouble zone ?????


is that your question ?


----------



## eaglefalk (Apr 7, 2008)

so i can get it to 4.0ghz


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

if you are careful yes



one of our Moderators named *Mattlock *has his board at 4.0 ghz most all the time!


I personally stay a tad more conservative = 3.8ghz all the time


----------



## eaglefalk (Apr 7, 2008)

then i overclock it to 3.4ghz and think to buy a new fan that is perfect to overclock more





you can get to 3.6 ghz perfectly easy with zero risk >>>>> above 3.8ghz and you start to accept a higher degree of risk for component damage >>>>> unless you are an *extreme gamer *I dont reccommend anything above 3.6ghz to anyone 


what do you do with this machine most of the time ???????????


----------



## eaglefalk (Apr 7, 2008)

Hi. i wounder how much i can overclock a Quad Q6600 to and how many vcore for 2.8ghz and 3.0ghz with a XFX nForce 780i SLI board.


----------

